

Verizon: "Chrome and Firefox Have Limited Internet Capabilities, Unlike IE" - erichamc
http://imgur.com/VG3Ov

======
duskwuff
That's from a chat support employee, not a web developer. They aren't hired
for their stunning technical knowledge.

~~~
erichamc
true, but their recommendations do come from above somewhere. this is the
second conversation I've had with them where I was told Chrome and Firefox are
lackluster. Who knew IE was the way of the future?

------
snambi
hahaha... very nice.

